# Treasure chest for a J. Depp fan



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I built this box for a Johnny Depp "Pirates of the Caribbean" fans B.Day present the summer 2012, hence the Leo astrology symbol on top of the box. The hardest part for me was getting the Purple Heart strips to fit between the 5 lid sections. The lid is the 2nd attempt, the 1st split on me, at this point I had used a smidge over half the reclaimed mahogany table top, so I glued 2 pieces to complete the top.

I really like working with and the look of PH especially in Tung oil. I also wish I had kept the maple and PH 3D on the side of the lid.

The corner posts were scary and took some effort to work through, inlaying the PH and the panel cuts were very stressful for me, I must have gone through 4 to 5 times the material till I got the 4 satisfactory posts shown. Lastly the felting, nothing went as I had planned, it looks OK but I feel there's gotta be a better way to do it.

The blue things in the shelf were strung with thin chain and used as handles to lift the shelves out of the box, the larger shelf had a 5/16 space under it where thin chains could be lain.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! A superb box, Ronald.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*excellent!!!!*


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really nice box.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very very very nice


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Well done, very nice work


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy Moly Ronald -that is one nice box! I can only imagine the amount of time you have in it.
Dennis


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Holy %@#$% ! Mind boggling! I see a bunch of new skills I want to learn. Jim


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

As creepy as it may sound, I spent a little time talking to the lady's husband and daughter for ideas, (kinds of jewelry) to come up with shelf orientations, major POTC fan, where she would keep the box, (in front of bureau mirror) so there'd be a backside reflection. 

Pretty much all the things I've built over the yrs have been one of a kind, so the time invested in each has been large due to inexperience and failure. For me, figuring out how to do something takes as much or more time than the actual woodwork. The middle of summer 2013 I began a note book of processes, in the odd case someone/customer wanted something similar.

I completed what I call a "bentwood clock" a couple months back that required 10 plus jigs. With all the labor involved, when I look at it, it looks like it may have been done over a weekend.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Your persistence paid off with a beautiful box. Well done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Boy there is a lot of work involved in that box. Well thought out too. I really like your design and your workmanship is excellent. You finished the inside exquisitely. anyone would be proud to own that box,it is a treasure in its own right. Good Job, Ronald

Herb


----------



## spruitt2800 (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice work


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Man time flies when your losing your mind. I'm glad wifey never comes here, I just rediscovered my account gallery and learned the "Depp fan J. Box" was built for a 2010 BD present not 2012.


----------

